# setting up several tanks



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

what filtration would be best if i was to set up about 5 or 6 tanks?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

more information please  what size tank etc


----------



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

lets say like running 6 10 gallon tanks for breeding fish


----------

